# ipw2200, wpa_supplicant, and the 2.6.13 kernel

## TinheadNed

I was suprised there wasn't more on this problem; after upgrading my kernel to 2.6.13 (with suspend sources to be accurate), wpa_supplicant was unable to work with my wireless card (ipw2200) with a number of IOCTL errors along the line of:

```
wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

```

It's taken me a while to find, but it turns out some wireless API in the kernel has changed, causing the ipw drivers to mask their wpa_supplicant interface (read about it here).  In short, all you need to do is change any arguments for wpa_supplicant in /etc/conf.d/net /wireless, or /wpa_supplicant to:

```
-Dwext
```

And it all works again.  I don't know if this is permanent or not, and if there are any side-effects.

FYI and all that.

----------

## flo71

Thanks TinheadNed

I had exactly the same problem. 

After changing the argument from -Dipw to -Dwext in /etc/conf.d/net 

everything works fine.

Ciao

Florian

----------

## bysse

Thanks Tinhead!

----------

## DaNIsH

Ahh great, thanks heaps. Finally got around to getting WPA2 running on my AP.

I still get one error:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported
```

But after 5 seconds or so it connects and grabs me an IP. So all is well apart from the little annoyance.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bendsu

thanks !!

----------

## guni

THNX ALOT!!!

----------

